# 622 from dishdepot



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone bought 622 from dishdepot.com ? I'm thinking of buying from them, but are they reliable? 
Also concerning dish, I currrenly have 811 with dish 500 and Superdish for international. I'm getting 622 to replace my lease 510 receiver in another room. I can get the same HD content as 811 by just swapping the receivers, right? I don't need installer?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

dojoman said:


> Anyone bought 622 from dishdepot.com ? I'm thinking of buying from them, but are they reliable?


I purchased both my 811 and my 942 from Dish Depot. Speedy delivery, and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, still debating whether to get 622 from dishdepot or 942 from ebay but I'm not sure E* will activate 942 anymore so it's a risk getting 942.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Dish Depot has always been a great place. Bought many receivers from them over the years.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Me too. I've bought 3 receivers from them in the past. Good and reliable seller.

I just bought a DP dual LNB from them the other day and it's on its way.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Dish Depot's a great company. They are a DBSTalk sponsor as well, and have donated many recievers to the website as prizes over the years.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Dish Depot's a great company. They are a DBSTalk sponsor as well, and have donated many recievers to the website as prizes over the years.


They are not one of our sponsors. See the banners at the top of the page to see who is.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hate to disagree but I would say any business that donates receivers for prizes IS a sponsor of this site.

Sponsors can and do come in MANY forms. Not just ones that pony up cash to have their banners placed up top.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I've dealt with Mark at Dish Depot for over six years. He's always been reliable. He seems to get products before anyone else. My last purchase was a 211. Got it in two days. I called him back, after I received it, and Mark remembered me, although I hadn't purchased anything from him in five years.

No, they will no longer activate HD programming on a 942 for a new user or even an old customer who acquires a 942.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> No, they will no longer activate HD programming on a 942 for a new user or even an old customer who acquires a 942.


Are you sure about this? I heard E* won't activate new customer but old customer are ok. If not then all those 942 recivers on ebay are nothing but expensive big paper weight. Oops, I just bid on one... I hope I'll get outbid. If this is true I have no choice and spend $699 for 622 which is way out of my budget and E* won't offer me $299 upgrade because I'm a SBC/Dish customer. This really blows.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Add me to the list of satisfied Dish Depot customers. They are my first choice for equipment putchases and I will use them again if I get any hassle in April when trying to get a rebate from Dish for a 921/622 swap. (I just got a $299 "pre-April" 622 from E*).

Mark is a class act.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> They are not one of our sponsors. See the banners at the top of the page to see who is.


I purchased my 721 and years later my 921 from Dishdepot.
Good experiences both times.

Also purchased an extra 721 remote from them.

But........ speaking of those other wonderful folks who sponsor this site.......I also have a Velodyne subwoofer and SMS-1, and 25 foot RAM DVI cable.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

dojoman said:


> Are you sure about this? I heard E* won't activate new customer but old customer are ok. If not then all those 942 recivers on ebay are nothing but expensive big paper weight. Oops, I just bid on one... I hope I'll get outbid. If this is true I have no choice and spend $699 for 622 which is way out of my budget and E* won't offer me $299 upgrade because I'm a SBC/Dish customer. This really blows.


Yes, I'm sure. They will NOT activate even a USED receiver, even when the original customer had it before and turned off the subscription for some reason.
The only activation they'd do on a MPeg2 receiver is for a replacement in kind for one under warranty.

Either they don't know, or some people want the HD OTA receiver with recording capability with a standard definition DVR, They will activate standard defition prorgamming but not HD.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I have dealt with Dishdepot on two occasions. No problems here.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they won't upgrade you via cancelling your sbc account then creating a new dish based one? that blows for sure


----------

